# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Rikthimi i te dhenave pas formatimit te kompjuterit.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial i shkurter per rikoverim te te dhenave pas formatimit te kompjuterit,ose ri instalimit te windowsit.
Programi i perdorur ne tutorial,recover my files.
Hapet programi dhe vazhdohet sipas figurave,duke klikuar sipas rradhes nga 1 deri ne 17.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdim 4,5,6

----------


## benseven11

Menjehere pasi klikojme ne start,programi do kerkoje dhe rikoveroje skedaret e fshire.
Rezultatet ruhen ne nje direktori psh my documents.
Programi nuk te garanton per rikthim mbrapsht(rikoverim) te te dhenave 100%.Disa te dhena mund te mos rikoverohen,disa te dhena te rikoveruara mund te dalin te korruptuara.Te dhenat e rikoveruara ne disa raste kerkojne
riemertim duke i vendosur ekstensionin e duhur te formatit te skedarit,si dhe klikohet me te djathte ne skedar dhe zgjidhet aplikacioni (open with) per ta hapur dhe pare.

----------


## Sirius

Fillimisht u hutova kur pash kete tem sepse kam mendu se keni diskutu kaher per Recovery dhe sa i perket emrit qe ke perkthy mendoj se kish me qen ma e kuptushme me pas quajt Rikthimi i te dhenave.

Prog. qe ke ven kam me shum se 5 vite qe perdor dhe eshte shum i mir por ka nje mangesi sepse pas rikthimit te dhenave keto te fundit i rikthen te pa organizuara d.m.th. nuk ben rikthimin e direktoriumeve siq kan qen te organizuuara para aksidentit.

Data Recovery Wizard ky eshte nje prog. qe ben rikthimin edhe me direktoriume siq kan qen te organizume por edhe ky ka nje mangesi sepse nese keni formatu diskun pas aksidentit ky prog. pas rikthimit te dhenave keto te fundit i korrupton me teper sesa Recover My Files d.m.th. per ata qe kan prish aksidentalisht vetem Skedaret e Participimit dhe ende nuk kan bere format diskut ju rekomandoj te perdorni Data Recovery Wizard kurse nese keni bere formatimin e diskut atehere perdorni Recover My Files.

Ka me dhjetra prog. per rikthim te dhenash por keta dy jan ma praktik dhe me te efekshem.

----------


## benseven11

Direktoria eshte adresa e "shtepise" ku ka qene skedari ne windows.Ske nevoje per ate adrese,rendesi ka emri i sakte i skedarit me formatin perkates.
Organizimin e skedareve te rikthyer e ben kollaj,pasi i ke bere save.Klikon lart ne windows explorer ne view/(arrange icons by type)rregulloji ikonat sipas tipit,ose rregulloji ikonat sipas emrit(by name).
Nqs do ti ruash te gjitha te dhenat identike me pozicione ku duhet te jene neper direktori me mire perdoret program klonimi windowsi perpara se windowsi te shkoje per lesh.Casper Xp pro ben nje kopje identike(jo imazh) te windowsit me komplet skedaret dokumenta programe te instaluara etj

----------


## darwin

Active Partition Recovery arrin të të rikthejë deri sistemin operativ aktiv të paprekur dhe funksionues në rast se ke bërë vetëm gabimisht formatim të diskut por jo gjë tjetër.

----------


## Sirius

> Direktoria eshte adresa e "shtepise" ku ka qene skedari ne windows.Ske nevoje per ate adrese,rendesi ka emri i sakte i skedarit me formatin perkates.
> Organizimin e skedareve te rikthyer e ben kollaj,pasi i ke bere save.Klikon lart ne windows explorer ne view/(arrange icons by type)rregulloji ikonat sipas tipit,ose rregulloji ikonat sipas emrit(by name).
> Nqs do ti ruash te gjitha te dhenat identike me pozicione ku duhet te jene neper direktori me mire perdoret program klonimi windowsi perpara se windowsi te shkoje per lesh.Casper Xp pro ben nje kopje identike(jo imazh) te windowsit me komplet skedaret dokumenta programe te instaluara etj




Si duket spaskam qen i kjart spo flas per windows sepse aj eshte i shkum per lesh qysh ne momentin qe me paraqet problem por e kam fjalen per rikthimin e te dhenave pamvarsisht ku gjenden ato ne participimin C: ku eshte i instaluar OS, ne D: ku gjenden te dhenat etj. p.sh. dikush ka 500 Mp3 gjitha te organizuara ne 50 direktori dhe pas rikthimit programi gjitha i kthen ne nje direktori, keti te fundit i duhet prap ti krijoj keto 50 direktori per mi organizu albumet siq kan qen, ishte nje shembull vetem per muzika por ka nga ata qe kan me qindra direktori dhe pas rikthimit ne vend se prap mi kriju keto qindra direktori me mir me perdor prog. qe ben rikthimin me direktori te arganizuara.

----------


## benseven11

Ok ajo qe thua ti eshte nje funksion undelete,pra nuk ke bere formatim windowsi, dhe rikthen skedaret e hequr dhe programi i con ato ne direktorite ku kane qene.
---
Ky programi recover my files ka 2 opsione,fast file search dhe full file search qe kerkon dhe gjen gjithe skedaret e hequr(deleted) dhe i rikthen.I rikthen ne direktorite ku kane qene apo jo, nuk e di nuk e kam provuar.

----------


## Sirius

> Ok ajo qe thua ti eshte nje funksion undelete,pra nuk ke bere formatim windowsi, dhe rikthen skedaret e hequr dhe programi i con ato ne direktorite ku kane qene.
> ---
> Ky programi recover my files ka 2 opsione,fast file search dhe full file search qe kerkon dhe gjen gjithe skedaret e hequr(deleted) dhe i rikthen.I rikthen ne direktorite ku kane qene apo jo, nuk e di nuk e kam provuar.


Ksaj here e kam ndermend me shkrujt ne pika te gjata.

Nuk eshte funksion undelete, po quditem si nuk kuptoni nuk e kam cek askund kete funksion, programi qe ke ven e kam cek ne shkrimin e par se kam 5 vite qe perdor dhe eshte shum i mir por e ka nje mangesi sepse i rikthen skedaret te pa organizuara kurse prog. qe kam cek Data Recovery Wizard eshte prog qe i rikthen skedaret e organizuara pa mar parasysh a eshte disku i formatum apo jo te dyt kan funksion te njejt, mirpo e kam thene shum kjart se nese doni me rikthy naj skedar qe keni pas para shum kohe p.sh. para 1 viti kam thene ma mir eshte me perdor prog. qe ke vene ti Recover My Files kurse nese doni me rikthy komplet diskun me skedar te organizuar atehere rekomandohet me perdor Data Recovery Wizard.
Un jam duke diskutu per rikthimin e te dhenave ne D: sepse aty ruhen skedaret me rendesi edhe nuk besoj se dikush i hin rikthimit te dhenave aty ku gjendet OS sepse nuk ja vlen me mir i hin format.

D.m.th. Recover My Files kerkon me mir dhe i rikthen skedaret me pak te korruptuar kurse Data Recovery Wizard kerkon me shpejt dhe i rikthen skedaret me shum te korruptuar po perparsia e tij eshte rikthimi edhe i direktorive qe kan qen te organizuara.

----------


## benseven11

Data recovery wizard me cfare po thua i rikthen skedaret te organizuara si direktori,nese windowsi eshte bere format si dhe ne rastet kur windowsi nuk eshte formatuar.
---
Rikthimi i te dhenave te hequra si proces ne nje windows te paformatuar nga programet si data recovery wizard etj quhet undelete kete emer merr,pamvarsisht se autoret e programit nuk e kane shkruar,permendur diku, si undelete.
Undelete nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse e kunderta e fjales delete hiq.Ne raste si kjo undelete si funksion ben restaurimin e skedareve te hequr duke i rikthyer mbrapsht.
Ne nje windows te paformatuar programi data recovery wizard cfare ben,kerkon dhe gjen skedaret e hequr-deleted.
Skedaret e hequr nuk jane hequr vete,jane hequr me klik te djathte miu nga ai qe perdor kompjuterin,me cinstalime,me programe antivirus/antispyware dhe me programe pastrimi.
Kete emer merr undelete, kur rikthen skedaret nga nje windows i paformatuar. Ato qe kane krijuar programin mund ta quajne si proces rikoverimi,nuk eshte gabim,por emri i sakte eshte undelete ose restaurim.
----
Ne rastin kur kompjuterit i eshte bere "format" eshte komplet situate tjeter,eshte fshire cdo gje me formatim dhe programi ben rikoverim te te dhenave.Ne kete rast ne te dhenat e rikoveruara perfshihen skedare te hequr nga perdorusi,te hequr nga programe antivirus antispyware,programe pastrimi si dhe skedare ,dosje te fshira me formatim
Kthimi i te dhenave pas formatimit te organizuara si direktori eshte avantazh dhe plus i madh i programit data recovery wizard

----------


## Sirius

Tash e ke thene mir kurse per emrin pse quhen Recover mendoj se nese programi ben vetem rikthimin e skedareve ne nje disk te pa formatuar ish dasht mu qujt Undelete por pasi qe kryejn te dy funkionet  nuk ka pas nevoj me ceke termin Undelete.

----------


## artan1980

rrofsh per info!!!

----------

